# Our son



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Our son Samuel (Sam) is in the 1-14TH FA at FOB Speicher. He's a HIMARS crew member there . Well I went and picked up mail today and laughed my *** off there in the mail he had a jury summons lol for july 28th wonder if they will let him come home early for it ????


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey it's worth a try right? 
Please thank your son for his service to this great country from all of us on 2cool. :flag:


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

HaHa!! Yea I got one after my son left for Ft. Benning.


----------

